# I just want a new pet



## finnfinnfriend

Whats a cheap pet?


----------



## lorax84

pet rock?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

lorax84 said:


> pet rock?


nah, looking for something more affectionate....


----------



## betta lover1507

a plant? ;p a potato? 
aren't mice easy? am not sure


----------



## littlegreen

RATS! 8) They're like dogs, but smaller! Just as intelligent!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

littlegreen said:


> RATS! 8) They're like dogs, but smaller! Just as intelligent!


Not allowed to have rats /:


----------



## nwachter

dwarf frogs


----------



## betta lover1507

POTATOES and PLANTS
lol


----------



## sparkyjoe

I think if you're looking at a pet as "cheap" rather than as a "companion" then you might be going into it with the wrong attitude.

In my experience pets done well are never cheap. JMHO.


----------



## Bombalurina

+1. No pets are cheap if you are doing it properly. You've always got the cost of cages, food, vet bills, bedding etc.


----------



## MadameDesu

Maybe it's just me, but I think plants are a good alternative. I have 4 that I've all given names to - Edgar, Portia, Picard, and Wesley


----------



## moodyt23

i would say fish, the cage filter and other supplies can be a bit pricey but when your all done itll be worth it i have a bichir and a couple other fish but i like it the best


----------



## Silverfang

Pets aren't cheap. IF you aren't willing to spend the money needed to properly take care of them, stick with a pet rock or plant.


----------



## MadameDesu

Or a Marimo! Some people keep them as plant-pet hybrids.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

It really bugs me when people are demeaning to my passion for animals. of course no pets gonna be a one time investment but there are pets that are lower cost than others. I think some people need to stop taking themselves so seriously and show a little humility. I never look into getting a new pet with the "wrong attitude". I simply gave up on the idea of owning goldfish because they are very expensive to keep happy and healthy but I still want a companion so I want to know what might be a bit cheaper. Many of you are very helpful when answering my questions but I am greatly offended by the way you assume I am some ignorant animal abuser.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Silverfang said:


> Pets aren't cheap. IF you aren't willing to spend the money needed to properly take care of them, stick with a pet rock or plant.


Excuse me but I find that statement very rude and assuming.


----------



## MadameDesu

I don't think anyone meant to be demeaning, and I'm sorry if I came across that way.
It makes more sense now that you mention the goldfish. If you had said "cheaper than a goldfish" instead of just "cheap", it would have been easier to understand what you were looking for.
Sorry!


----------



## sparkyjoe

Well, you might think about using more description when posting because unfortunately many folks on this forum are rather sensitive to the idea that betta's are considered "cheap" by much of the world, and are therefore disposable. And your original post gave no indication of a passion for anything other than saving money.

I've had two pet rats in my life and after paying a couple dollars for the rat I then had HUNDREDS invested in their care in the form of a home, litter, toys, food, and vet visits (yep, I took them to the vet when they got sick). They are wonderful critters, but many are prone to upper respiratory illness, oh, and cancer. Both of mine died from cancer. 

Every animal has it's positives and negatives, and there are lots of inexpensive pets available these days from hamsters, gerbils, and guinea pigs, to fish, birds, etc. You might have better luck going to your local pet store and seeing what's available then posting to ask folks opinions.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

sparkyjoe said:


> Well, you might think about using more description when posting because unfortunately many folks on this forum are rather sensitive to the idea that betta's are considered "cheap" by much of the world, and are therefore disposable. And your original post gave no indication of a passion for anything other than saving money.
> 
> I've had two pet rats in my life and after paying a couple dollars for the rat I then had HUNDREDS invested in their care in the form of a home, litter, toys, food, and vet visits (yep, I took them to the vet when they got sick). They are wonderful critters, but many are prone to upper respiratory illness, oh, and cancer. Both of mine died from cancer.
> 
> Every animal has it's positives and negatives, and there are lots of inexpensive pets available these days from hamsters, gerbils, and guinea pigs, to fish, birds, etc. You might have better luck going to your local pet store and seeing what's available then posting to ask folks opinions.


Yeah, apparently I won't be asking for opinions on this forum anymore because people like to give rude and assuming responses.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

MadameDesu said:


> I don't think anyone meant to be demeaning, and I'm sorry if I came across that way.
> It makes more sense now that you mention the goldfish. If you had said "cheaper than a goldfish" instead of just "cheap", it would have been easier to understand what you were looking for.
> Sorry!


Thank you. I can see now where the miss-communication happened. I did mean cheaper than goldfish


----------



## Bombalurina

MadameDesu said:


> I don't think anyone meant to be demeaning, and I'm sorry if I came across that way.
> It makes more sense now that you mention the goldfish. If you had said "cheaper than a goldfish" instead of just "cheap", it would have been easier to understand what you were looking for.
> Sorry!


+1. Just saying "cheap" with no qualifiers...well, it's the kind of question you see on Yahoo Answers from people who want to spend $20 on a kind of set-it-and-forget-it pet. No offence intended - we know you aren't like that because of the care you take of your fish. 

The trouble is, there isn't really a good trade-off between cheap and affectionate. As Sparky said, rats are really cheap to start off with ($100 can get a good cage in the US and the rats are usually about $20 for 2) but you end up spending heaps over their lifetime. Same with most mammals. Then you have the flipside on reptiles that are generally really expensive to set up, but cheaper to maintain. 


I suppose a decent compromise would be mice. A ten-twenty gallon tank, a packet of Carefresh, some nice toys (really cheap - cardboard boxes, DIY fleecy hammocks, PVC pipes) and a good diet shouldn't set you back too far. They are very cute and intelligent little critters. You can train them to be relatively affectionate (not nearly in the same league as rats, but not bad). 
On the downside, they do start out pretty timid and don't live very long.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Bombalurina said:


> +1. Just saying "cheap" with no qualifiers...well, it's the kind of question you see on Yahoo Answers from people who want to spend $20 on a kind of set-it-and-forget-it pet. No offence intended - we know you aren't like that because of the care you take of your fish.
> 
> The trouble is, there isn't really a good trade-off between cheap and affectionate. As Sparky said, rats are really cheap to start off with ($100 can get a good cage in the US and the rats are usually about $20 for 2) but you end up spending heaps over their lifetime. Same with most mammals. Then you have the flipside on reptiles that are generally really expensive to set up, but cheaper to maintain.
> 
> 
> I suppose a decent compromise would be mice. A ten-twenty gallon tank, a packet of Carefresh, some nice toys (really cheap - cardboard boxes, DIY fleecy hammocks, PVC pipes) and a good diet shouldn't set you back too far. They are very cute and intelligent little critters. You can train them to be relatively affectionate (not nearly in the same league as rats, but not bad).
> On the downside, they do start out pretty timid and don't live very long.


Yeah I am sorry I was so vague. I meant in the 100-200 dollar initial set up. Of course I'm willing to spend for matinence over it's lifetime ;-). I was thinking maybe a parakeet. I heard they are very smart and affectionate...


----------



## sparkyjoe

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah, apparently I won't be asking for opinions on this forum anymore because people like to give rude and assuming responses.


Just some advice, but never post a question on a public forum if you're not willing to field lots of opinions both positive and negative.

Think of all the folks who post asking for advice on their fish only to get jumped on for their tank being overstocked. Or the member who posts questions about breeding and gets overwhelmingly negative responses.

I'm sorry if you're having a bad day but I think you need to re-read my posts for what they are, and not point fingers or get angry and frustrated because you were less than clear in your original post.

I'm more than willing to offer ideas but I don't know you well enough to know what you would like, your financial situation, or room you have available, so it's tough.

You say you can't have pet rats, so I assume there's a good reason, but it's too bad. I had my girls when I lived in my own apartment so I didn't have anyone disagreeing with my choice. They are wonderful, clean, sweet, SMART little critters and it would be nice if you had that as an option.

After the cleanliness of my pet rats, I gotta say I'm repulsed by the strong odor of pet mice, but they are cute.

Many folks would say gerbil, but I had one sink it's teeth into my finger and hold on when I was a child, so I'm not a fan.

I have no experience with hamsters or guinea pigs.

There are lots of options but it will depend on what you're looking for.

Oh, and once you've got some ideas for a pet, a cost saving option is to check your local Craigslist to see if anyone is trying to re-home what you're looking for (I saw someone listing a panda hamster with cage, water bottle and feed dish, wheel, and litter for $50). 

Just an idea. Good luck.


----------



## sparkyjoe

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah I am sorry I was so vague. I meant in the 100-200 dollar initial set up. Of course I'm willing to spend for matinence over it's lifetime ;-). I was thinking maybe a parakeet. I heard they are very smart and affectionate...


Wow, that's not terribly cheap, that amount gives you lots of options.

As for parakeets, They are nice, but can be "chatty" and they can BITE like the dickens! Be sure to get a young one and they are more likely to bond with you. Oh, and don't make my mistake and get two because they may end up bonding to each other rather than to you.


----------



## MollyJean

Sea Monkeys. 5-15 bucks for everything you need 

But seriously, if you can't have mice, I doubt you can have snakes, but they really are fascinating, and for the right ones, inexpensive. A used setup on Craigslist can run as low as 50 bucks and a snake can be about the same. You said 100-200 dollars, and that's what you're looking at with a common snake.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

sparkyjoe said:


> Wow, that's not terribly cheap, that amount gives you lots of options.
> 
> As for parakeets, They are nice, but can be "chatty" and they can BITE like the dickens! Be sure to get a young one and they are more likely to bond with you. Oh, and don't make my mistake and get two because they may end up bonding to each other rather than to you.


Thank you. Sorry I lost my temper. I've just seen so much of what you mentioned (people getting bashed for being overstocked, etc) and it just upsets me because it kind of looks, well, mean. But I know everyone is just trying to help.

Oh believe me I have been bitten, scratched, kicked, headbutted and nipped at lol. I think I could handle a few bites while he's getting used to me. The chattiness might be a problem but only at night. Do they sleep at night? It doesnt really matter if its noisy during the day.

I heard they like a lot of attention and I am home pretty much all day everyday and would like to hold it while I am on the computer


----------



## finnfinnfriend

MollyJean said:


> Sea Monkeys. 5-15 bucks for everything you need
> 
> But seriously, if you can't have mice, I doubt you can have snakes, but they really are fascinating, and for the right ones, inexpensive. A used setup on Craigslist can run as low as 50 bucks and a snake can be about the same. You said 100-200 dollars, and that's what you're looking at with a common snake.


I love snakes! I don't think the bf's mom likes em though....plus they require a few power sources and my betta is already hooked up to a few so I dont want to use up too much energy, ya know?


----------



## Bombalurina

If I was going for a bird, I'd definitely agree with getting some sort of parrot. I love the way canaries sing and quails do the funny walk, but a well-handled, well-socialised parrot is so much fun. I love cockatiels for how cheeky they are. I'd also consider rainbow lorrikeets, but I don't know if they are available in the US, being an Australian native.


----------



## Aluyasha

finnfinnfriend said:


> Thank you. Sorry I lost my temper. I've just seen so much of what you mentioned (people getting bashed for being overstocked, etc) and it just upsets me because it kind of looks, well, mean. But I know everyone is just trying to help.
> 
> Oh believe me I have been bitten, scratched, kicked, headbutted and nipped at lol. I think I could handle a few bites while he's getting used to me. The chattiness might be a problem but only at night. Do they sleep at night? It doesnt really matter if its noisy during the day.
> 
> I heard they like a lot of attention and I am home pretty much all day everyday and would like to hold it while I am on the computer


 Do you mean parakeet as in small bird (what parakeet the word means) or parakeet as in budgie? I assume you mean Budgie. 
Yes they do sleep at night, just put a cover over their cage when it is time to go to bed. Also, you should consider getting it a friend, birds are very social toward eachother. Sometimes when they are alone human companionship is not enough. You can get just one but keep an eye out for possible lonliness. 
How about a cockatiel? They are fine alone and have the friendliness of budgies but easier training and not as skittish. Plus some you can teach to talk. I remember hearing a story from a friend who used to have one, the bird would land on his table and knock stuff off. When my friend would get mad and tell the cockatiel to stop the bird would say "no thanks, I love you". It was the cutest thing. lol


----------



## sparkyjoe

finnfinnfriend said:


> Thank you. Sorry I lost my temper. I've just seen so much of what you mentioned (people getting bashed for being overstocked, etc) and it just upsets me because it kind of looks, well, mean. But I know everyone is just trying to help.
> 
> Oh believe me I have been bitten, scratched, kicked, headbutted and nipped at lol. I think I could handle a few bites while he's getting used to me. The chattiness might be a problem but only at night. Do they sleep at night? It doesnt really matter if its noisy during the day.
> 
> I heard they like a lot of attention and I am home pretty much all day everyday and would like to hold it while I am on the computer


No problem. I'm sorry if I came across strong, it really wasn't my intention. I'm sitting here with a migraine and probably wasn't as careful as I should have been with my wording.

I have to laugh at the "bitten, scratched, kicked, headbutted and nipped" comments, I mean ain't that the truth?!?!? Ah, the joys of being an animal lover.

Yes, my 'keets liked to chatter, but covering their cage was a great help with that. 

I really like the looks of the slightly larger birds like a cockatiel. I understand a single love bird will bond with their person rather than another bird, but they need plenty of time each day or they will pine.

Again, craigslist is a great place to find bird cages and possibly even a pet bird.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Aluyasha said:


> Do you mean parakeet as in small bird (what parakeet the word means) or parakeet as in budgie? I assume you mean Budgie.
> Yes they do sleep at night, just put a cover over their cage when it is time to go to bed. Also, you should consider getting it a friend, birds are very social toward eachother. Sometimes when they are alone human companionship is not enough. You can get just one but keep an eye out for possible lonliness.
> How about a cockatiel? They are fine alone and have the friendliness of budgies but easier training and not as skittish. Plus some you can teach to talk. I remember hearing a story from a friend who used to have one, the bird would land on his table and knock stuff off. When my friend would get mad and tell the cockatiel to stop the bird would say "no thanks, I love you". It was the cutest thing. lol


Yeah I meant budgie . I think a cockatiel might be a little bit too pricey of a set up, since they are more expensive and need a bigger cage and all...


----------



## Aluyasha

Well you could always post a wanted bird ad on CL, then you might find a cheaper one. 
If not, budgies are a great choice too.


----------



## Silverfang

I wasn't trying to be rude, but like others said, when one hears cheap, it brings up negative connotations. I've just seen so many examples of people either buying a cheap "tiny tank" for a betta. Or getting a cat and then just feed it. They don't take it to the vet, or get it fixed, or even keep it safe inside.

I was taught that if you can't take care of a pet, don't have one. My intention wasn't to be mean, I just didn't know if you would be willing to provide proper care when I saw "cheap".

As for advice beyond a fish or a cat, I can't help, the only pets I've ever owned.


----------



## MadameDesu

Yeah, the word "cheap" kind of sets off alarm bells, whether we mean for it to or not, hahaha


----------



## sparkyjoe

So, FinnFinn, have you gotten any ideas? Are you going with budgie or are you gonna think about it some more?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Okay sorry guys, we all good now?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

sparkyjoe said:


> So, FinnFinn, have you gotten any ideas? Are you going with budgie or are you gonna think about it some more?


I'm gonna think about it some more, but I think a budgie would be a nice little friend for me. They seem very affectionate and smart.


----------



## Olympia

I'd say parakeet/budgie for something friendly and cheapish. They live a decent amount of time, but not crazy long like some bigger parrots.
Most mammals require spaying/neutering, except rodents (though it's nice to neuter boy rats lol) which can be expensive depending where you are. Rabbits and guinea pigs are a bad idea, I'd place their care costs closer to a dog or cat than a hamster, though set up, you'd do better with a large play pen (like for dogs) and a tarp than a tiny "rabbit" cage.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> I'd say parakeet/budgie for something friendly and cheapish. They live a decent amount of time, but not crazy long like some bigger parrots.
> Most mammals require spaying/neutering, except rodents (though it's nice to neuter boy rats lol) which can be expensive depending where you are. Rabbits and guinea pigs are a bad idea, I'd place their care costs closer to a dog or cat than a hamster, though set up, you'd do better with a large play pen (like for dogs) and a tarp than a tiny "rabbit" cage.


Yeah I agree. I have been wanting guinea pigs but I cant afford to care for them exeptionally right now. I want a budgie


----------



## Olympia

Join a budgie forum 
It's probably like bettas, you'd learn a lot that you wouldn't even reading books.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Join a budgie forum
> It's probably like bettas, you'd learn a lot that you wouldn't even reading books.


That's a good idea


----------



## copperarabian

Aluyasha said:


> Do you mean parakeet as in small bird (what parakeet the word means) or parakeet as in budgie? I assume you mean Budgie.
> Yes they do sleep at night, just put a cover over their cage when it is time to go to bed. Also, you should consider getting it a friend, birds are very social toward eachother. Sometimes when they are alone human companionship is not enough. You can get just one but keep an eye out for possible lonliness.
> How about a cockatiel? They are fine alone and have the friendliness of budgies but easier training and not as skittish. Plus some you can teach to talk. I remember hearing a story from a friend who used to have one, the bird would land on his table and knock stuff off. When my friend would get mad and tell the cockatiel to stop the bird would say "no thanks, I love you". It was the cutest thing. lol


Parakeets are not only small birds. It defines a unrelated grouping of small to medium birds who usually have long tapered tails. 

Budgies do make very good pets, and are cheap during the initial purchase. Males can be taught to speak, and both genders can learn many tricks and be cuddly. Because they are so small they generally don't enjoy being pet as much as larger birds. My two favorite small birds are Indian ring necks, and cockatiels.


----------



## Sakura8

Just checking in and saw things got a little heated. We all okay here now? *anxious*

Hermit or fiddler crabs or frogs if you want to stick with aquatic animals. Otherwise, sorry, I'm no help. All I've ever had are cats, fish, and a very long-lived rabbit who I turned out to be allergic to. Loved him a lot though.

As for birds, Fin, if you are thinking seriously of a bird, definitely ask Copperarabian any and all questions. She is one of the most knowledgeable bird people around.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Sakura8 said:


> Just checking in and saw things got a little heated. We all okay here now? *anxious*
> 
> Hermit or fiddler crabs or frogs if you want to stick with aquatic animals. Otherwise, sorry, I'm no help. All I've ever had are cats, fish, and a very long-lived rabbit who I turned out to be allergic to. Loved him a lot though.
> 
> As for birds, Fin, if you are thinking seriously of a bird, definitely ask Copperarabian any and all questions. She is one of the most knowledgeable bird people around.


Yeah, I think everything is okay now


----------



## finnfinnfriend

copperarabian said:


> Parakeets are not only small birds. It defines a unrelated grouping of small to medium birds who usually have long tapered tails.
> 
> Budgies do make very good pets, and are cheap during the initial purchase. Males can be taught to speak, and both genders can learn many tricks and be cuddly. Because they are so small they generally don't enjoy being pet as much as larger birds. My two favorite small birds are Indian ring necks, and cockatiels.


Even though they may not like being pet as much, do they still like to perch on their human friends' shoulders/fingers?


----------



## Aluyasha

finnfinnfriend said:


> Even though they may not like being pet as much, do they still like to perch on their human friends' shoulders/fingers?


 Yes when tame they will perch on you.


----------



## kfryman

I had parakeets before, we would have them fly inside and were trained to land one your finger when you put it up. I remember having them land on my shoulder. Not sure about budgies. If you are looking for something cuddley or affectionate stay away from most aqautic animals as many can be injured by you touching them, like frogs or fish. I would say small mammals or birds. I know that one dwarf hamster can be housed in a ten gallon aqaurium that has a screen top. Just get some chews, a hide or two, and low climbing toys and substrate. They would be in your price range like most small mammals.

Guinea pigs require more room than others, I think 6 square feet or something like that.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

kfryman said:


> I had parakeets before, we would have them fly inside and were trained to land one your finger when you put it up. I remember having them land on my shoulder. Not sure about budgies. If you are looking for something cuddley or affectionate stay away from most aqautic animals as many can be injured by you touching them, like frogs or fish. I would say small mammals or birds. I know that one dwarf hamster can be housed in a ten gallon aqaurium that has a screen top. Just get some chews, a hide or two, and low climbing toys and substrate. They would be in your price range like most small mammals.
> 
> Guinea pigs require more room than others, I think 6 square feet or something like that.


I already have a hamster and he does not make a good companion :/.....And I have a betta but I don't touch him lol...But I think a budgie would be nice


----------



## Aluyasha

kfryman said:


> I had parakeets before, we would have them fly inside and were trained to land one your finger when you put it up. I remember having them land on my shoulder. Not sure about budgies. If you are looking for something cuddley or affectionate stay away from most aqautic animals as many can be injured by you touching them, like frogs or fish. I would say small mammals or birds. I know that one dwarf hamster can be housed in a ten gallon aqaurium that has a screen top. Just get some chews, a hide or two, and low climbing toys and substrate. They would be in your price range like most small mammals.
> 
> Guinea pigs require more room than others, I think 6 square feet or something like that.


 I own a dwarf hamster. Hams should be in a cage more the size of a 20g or maybe a 10g with tubes that connect to more cages. Mice can be in 10g though (if you have lots of toys and maybe even a play area).


----------



## copperarabian

finnfinnfriend said:


> Even though they may not like being pet as much, do they still like to perch on their human friends' shoulders/fingers?


With small birds the best thing to do is buy a handed fed baby from a breeder or bird specialty store. They will love to be with you, enjoy being pet, and will definitely sit on your finger and shoulder. You can still buy a untamed budgie from a pet store and it will eventually enjoy sitting on your finger and shoulder, but may not be as cuddly as a hand raised bird. Depending on the store some employees may have already started the taming process for you. usually they go as far as getting the budgie to sit on your finger.

You should read this article about feeding birds. Unfortunately pet stores are recommended foods that are cutting are birds lives in half from organ failure. 
http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/the-4-most-important-components-of-a-healthy-diet/


----------



## Olympia

That was a really interesting article copper, even for someone who doesn't have a bird like me. I love animal nutrition. 
It's really sad, most pet stores will try and sell garbage food for pretty much all your pets :/ on the other hand, the seed I feed my wild birds must be fresh cause it's always sprouting in the feeder after it rains xD
I found that weird that toucans need distilled water cause they can't have iron o.o good to know though since a toucan/aracari is one of my life goals


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My mom has a blue Parakeet. He is a chatter box. My dad has a turkey call thing and is trying to teach him how to make turkey noises. Ugh. Glad I am not my mom. He is skittish though and they have had him for a month. I tell you what I would suggest. A Pacman frog. The setup is within your range and they eat live crickets and worms and such. They are neat and I wish had another.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

p.s. my mother just texted me to tell you everything she got for him was less than a hundred over here in Ohio. Don't know about where you are from. She got him a huge cage and tons of toys and a fuzzy bed thing for under a hundred.


----------



## MadameDesu

Yeah, I can agree with the noise thing. My best friend in high school had budgies, and they were ALWAYS chattering. Until you put the blanket over the cage, lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea he gets agravating on visits sometimes but he makes up for it in cutness.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Aluyasha said:


> I own a dwarf hamster. Hams should be in a cage more the size of a 20g or maybe a 10g with tubes that connect to more cages. Mice can be in 10g though (if you have lots of toys and maybe even a play area).


My ham is in a 30g :-D


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Shirleythebetta said:


> p.s. my mother just texted me to tell you everything she got for him was less than a hundred over here in Ohio. Don't know about where you are from. She got him a huge cage and tons of toys and a fuzzy bed thing for under a hundred.


Thank you! I am in Cali so the setup would probably be more new but I'm thinking about getting a used setup and disinfecting it. I like the way pacman frogs look but I'm really looking for more of a little companion, and I think it kinda hurts frogs to touch them. (At least a lot)


----------



## finnfinnfriend

You know what though? Now I am kind of worried about how much noise he will make....Do they chirp all day long? Are they quiet at night? Will I be able to watch T.V. in my room in peace ever? I have to keep him in my room...


----------



## Olympia

If your room is small, I wouldn't put him in there.
Birds cause a lot of dander and you wouldn't want to get something like bird lung disease.
However it is just one budgie. o-o


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> If your room is small, I wouldn't put him in there.
> Birds cause a lot of dander and you wouldn't want to get something like bird lung disease.
> However it is just one budgie. o-o


Oh it's actually a huge room lol. My boyfriend and I have our full bed in there, then about 8 feet of nothing, then the bulky tv lol. It's bigger than some living rooms I've seen


----------



## Olympia

Oh well in that case it should be okay.  Birds need good ventilation.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Yeah, apparently I won't be asking for opinions on this forum anymore because people like to give rude and assuming responses.


Most pet forums are like that - I got banned from a dog forum because one summer when I was not home my boyfriend too the liberty of shaving my dog and dying him with pet safe dye, to make him look like a pokemon


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tikibirds said:


> Most pet forums are like that - I got banned from a dog forum because one summer when I was not home my boyfriend too the liberty of shaving my dog and dying him with pet safe dye, to make him look like a pokemon


Wow really? That not even bad though! Pet safe dye doesn't hurt the dag and they don't care what color they are lol.

Did he look like a growlithe? lol :lol:


----------



## fishman1126

how about turtle? i caught one (theyre normally only about $5) and i just fed it about a half a hotdog every few days (it was only a baby, but you wont need to feed them much) once they get bigger it will need to be daily, aswell as pellets, or reptile food. and as a cage the set-up is very simple. you can get a 30 gallon storage bin ($3), just fill it about 3 inches of water, and make about a third of it land. switch the water out every few days (more frequently as it grows) also WARNING do not feed it on land, it may cause them to choke. very inexpensive pets, about $8-$10 a week unless you want a more "fancy" set-up such as filters, it really doesnt need it though

btw i have 2 rats for pets (3 to feed my snake) they actually make extremely good pets, mine are anmed ziggy, and marley and marley just got pregnant !

well good luck with the turtle
fishman1126


----------



## Olympia

Turtles are HIGH maintenance animals that require expensive set ups.
I'm not going to start because finn mentioned nothing about turtles.
But I highly encourage you to watch this graphic gif about side effects of inproper care, diet, UVA/UVB lighting requirements and filtration. >-< sorry but I just am really defensive for turtles, so many people ruin their lives unintentionally.Neglected Turtle.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Turtles are HIGH maintenance animals that require expensive set ups.
> I'm not going to start because finn mentioned nothing about turtles.
> But I highly encourage you to watch this graphic gif about side effects of inproper care, diet, UVA/UVB lighting requirements and filtration. >-< sorry but I just am really defensive for turtles, so many people ruin their lives unintentionally.Neglected Turtle.


OMG that was hard to look at :x Poor baby. I can't believe the little trooper lived for 20 years! I think tortoises are cool and all, but they require a wayyyyy too expensive set for me to handle right now, plus I don't have the space /:


----------



## Olympia

Yup, hardy like betta, just the damage is way easier to see on them. :/
Anyways, you weren't even talking about getting a turtle, I'm just worried if fishman has one in those conditions. Hot dog is probably the worst thing you can feed a turtle x.x


----------



## Shirleythebetta

What you said about Pacman frogs rings true. You can't handle them because their skin is sensitive. Plus they get like.... eight inches long at full growth and they have teeth and do bite. My moms bird chirps almost all day but I believe he is quiet at night. I think you have to cover their cage. Not sure though.


----------



## Pogthefish

a betta fish! ummmm a cat?


----------



## Twilight Storm

Just a warning about budgies, Like Copper said, unless you get a hand fed baby you might be a little disappointed in their affection level.

I got a very young budgie from a pet store by my house because I missed having them. (I used to breed them.) They ARE chatty. Budgies make quite a bit of noise, if you go with a single budgie you will have to spend a lot of time with it, working with it because you will be its flock. If you don't spend a lot of time with him he won't be affectionate and will probably be quite sad because he would feel alone with no flock. They fly pretty well, even with clipped wings, so if you open windows with no screens or have other pets be aware of this. They can very easily break their neck if spooked and they fly against a window or wall too. They do poop quite a bit too, so keep this in mind. Their poops are small but they produce quite a few! (especially it seems where you don't want them to LOL)

If you like birds though they do make great pets, I like their calling and chatter. If I were you i'd find good budgie\bird websites and research a lot. They also smell like fresh hay... I love how they smell lol (Each parrot/bird has a different scent- I know that was kind of random, but seriously budgies smell wonderful LOL) If I remember correctly they live about 10 years? - Don't quote me on that though it might be longer/shorter?

I know this is going to sound silly to some people, but our ring neck dove is probably the best bird around. (Pet wise) They don't bite, they walk around on the floor, sit on your finger, their calls are nice and relaxing, Ours lets you scratch her head and she isn't too skittish. She "be-bops" around the floor investigating when I get her in a safe room away from the dogs. They are good with kids. (as long as the kids are good with birds, otherwise the kids could kill or hurt them!!!!!) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-necked_Dove

If you can get over them not being as beautiful as a budgie.

Anyway good luck making your decision, and happy researching!

Both are great birds, I am not sure what exactly your looking for, but at least look up doves, they are often overlooked and are so so so sweet.


----------



## Hanky

Well are you leaning towards any specific sort of pet? sounds like you want something you can hold or interact with daily, like hands on. I would love a ferret myself but I'm pretty sure you cant have them there which is ridiculous, But anyway, I had parakeets/ budgies when I was in my teens, they are great little pets just get them very young and have patients with them, you have to let them warm up to you, never reach in the cage and grab them that is there home and they feel safe there you dont want to intrude I used to let them fly around and get exercise just make sure all windows and doors are closed, I lost one that way, cover them at night and they are quiet, when they see the sun up they do get chatty, if you like to sleep in in the mourning you dont want one in your room. I've also had Cockatiels and they wer very affectionate but require the same patients and are less noisey,. I like finchs but they are not as hands on.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Not sure if you decided certainly on a pet, but you want something small, quiet, inexpensive and good with handling, correct? I highly reccomend leopard geckos. They haven't been mentioned yet.  Thought I'd throw my 2 bit in. I have 2 leopard geckos, and they don't make a sound except when they sneeze, which is quite adorable. They are active and there are hundreds of unique morphs and colors. Most are fairly cheap, with the actual animal costing $30-60 from a reptile expo or store, and the designer geckos run more expensive but are much more unique. The tank costs $30, decor is usually $30 and a heat mat is $20 but you can improvise alot!  They eat worms and crickets but mealworms can be refridgerated, very handy.  If you handle them often they love to come out and explore. Mine are very fond of mazes.  Just a thought! I probably spent $80 on initial setup for one gecko, $120 on the next because I needed to upgrade to a new tank, get a few more decorations and the actual gecko.  Not so bad.
A ten gallon tank is fine for one gecko.


----------



## Hanky

Thats an awesome picture, looks like hes winking at ya, lol. Although I've never had one I hear they make awesome pets, I think most people think of them as put in a tank and dont touch but they do deserve a look at and consideration.
Nice pet you have there Bettaluver.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Hanky said:


> Well are you leaning towards any specific sort of pet? sounds like you want something you can hold or interact with daily, like hands on. I would love a ferret myself but I'm pretty sure you cant have them there which is ridiculous, But anyway, I had parakeets/ budgies when I was in my teens, they are great little pets just get them very young and have patients with them, you have to let them warm up to you, never reach in the cage and grab them that is there home and they feel safe there you dont want to intrude I used to let them fly around and get exercise just make sure all windows and doors are closed, I lost one that way, cover them at night and they are quiet, when they see the sun up they do get chatty, if you like to sleep in in the mourning you dont want one in your room. I've also had Cockatiels and they wer very affectionate but require the same patients and are less noisey,. I like finchs but they are not as hands on.


I'm thinking about maybe a cockatiel now...Are they more affectionate than budgies?


----------



## Hanky

IMO yes the cockatiel I had was more affectionate , you also want to make sure you get one that is Hand Raised, this means they have been touched and feed by hand since they were born, they are more friendly to humans. I never had luck teaching him to talk but he did do a number of different whistles.


----------



## MadameDesu

Just want to say ... my only experience with budgies were the ones at my friend's house. They would chatter all day unless you threw a towel over them, the little buggers.


----------



## Termato

finnfinnfriend said:


> I'm thinking about maybe a cockatiel now...Are they more affectionate than budgies?


Here is the main thing most people don't realize before buying a snake or bird. They live a long time. This pet is going to live between 15 to 30 years depending on care. If you really took care of it depending on the species it could grow to be much older.

I just wanted to put that out there.

If you are looking for a not so long term investment you should consider something like smaller fish, Chameleons or smaller reptiles, Mice, Gerbils, Hamsters, hermit crabs, frogs, stuff like that.

If you really handle mice every day, especially if you get them really young they will get cuddly. Frogs would be cool! My favorite ofc...fish.

You can get a really nice tank set up for under $200...$150 even.  craigslist!

Good luck!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Termato said:


> Here is the main thing most people don't realize before buying a snake or bird. They live a long time. This pet is going to live between 15 to 30 years depending on care. If you really took care of it depending on the species it could grow to be much older.
> 
> I just wanted to put that out there.
> 
> If you are looking for a not so long term investment you should consider something like smaller fish, Chameleons or smaller reptiles, Mice, Gerbils, Hamsters, hermit crabs, frogs, stuff like that.
> 
> If you really handle mice every day, especially if you get them really young they will get cuddly. Frogs would be cool! My favorite ofc...fish.
> 
> You can get a really nice tank set up for under $200...$150 even.  craigslist!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the info!

I know birds live a long time and that's why Im freaking out over what to name him! haha

I actually have a good chance of getting a job soon so money isn't even really a problem anymore! This is extra good because now I can find a good vet for my birdie!


----------



## Termato

Do you have a picture of him? Have you gotten him already?


----------



## Cinderwolf

Bombalurina said:


> +1. No pets are cheap if you are doing it properly. You've always got the cost of cages, food, vet bills, bedding etc.


Exactly. My 10 dollar rats have cost me over 300 dolalrs.. and I haven't even needed the vet much.

Edit:: Gosh I didnt even see that there was a second page. haha

Edit again: Wow okay I really didnt see there were 5 pages, my comment is so pointless now tha tI read it HAHA Sorry bout that! i am glad you decided on a cute bridy, I have always kinda wanted one myself.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Termato said:


> Do you have a picture of him? Have you gotten him already?


No I don't have him yet, but I have him picked out from my LBS. I want to wait and see if I get this job for sure, you know?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

with the cockatiels
don't bother with pet store bird
there price is outrages
find a breed and buy them off them
normal gray should be 15-25 each
hand feed 40-60 each
price goes up with the different mutation and color
lifespan 15-20 year
silver whiteface are my favorite

with the american budgie you rather get one that young male and not hand feed
they nip less they 
with the american budgie($5-$8 from a breeder) 
they don't live that long
7-12 years 
plus they cost less then there english cousin(15-100+ from breeder)
don't bit as much or hard
bigger bird
don't sing as much
but the down fall is that they only live a short live compare to there cousin
4-8 years
these bird have different color mutation but the price don't really change as much
unless it a new trait which no one have
but with the mutation the price kind of jump
crested and fellow are my favorite in budgie

how about button quail 
if you get them young enough they will follow you around and let you pet them
live for about 5 year
cost you less to feed
not as nosy as the first two


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

or a small rooster bantam
they make great pet to
my little brother have one that crow when you toss him to a branch
let you catch him and he's free roam 
7+ year

diamond dove
wait up in never got one to be hand tame(more like i haven't try)
7+year


----------

